# Solved: Connectify Hotspot Problem



## changnoi (Apr 11, 2011)

My PC laptop is connected to a fast ethernet network and I am able to access the internet very well. I installed Connectify and it seemed to install and run ok. I'm trying use my Connectify hotspot to connect two separate Android Smart phones with WIFI. Connectify on the laptop says that the two smartphones are connected to the hotspot. Both smartphones say they are connected to the hotspot. So at this point everything looks perfect. The problem is that neither smartphone is actually able to connect to the internet through the Connectify hotspot. They cannot connect using their browsers nor using any of the apps.

I am running Norton Security Suite on my laptop. First I added three Connectify exe files to Norton to "allow" Connectify to bypass the firewall, as recommended by Connectify support page. Then I tried turning off all Norton firewall, antivirus, and everything Norton completely. This did not help either. Don't know what else to do.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!

Here is some info from SysInfo.exe

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU Q 740 @ 1.73GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 6126 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M , 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 600547 MB, Free - 148700 MB;
Motherboard: Sony Corporation, VAIO, N/A, C6051SZY
Antivirus: Norton Security Suite, Updated and Enabled (but not enabled when I did my testing)

Here's some more info about my computer from running ipconfig /all as recommended in another post I read here:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Goldy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : local

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 62-DD-08-DB-84-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::41e1:65:4a6c:e53d%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 476241160
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8A-57-31-54-42-49-10-A8-E7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-DD-08-DB-84-F3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-10-A8-E7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9c11:34e9:f653:2477%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.184(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 8:05:51 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 11, 2011 10:05:54 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890430
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8A-57-31-54-42-49-10-A8-E7
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.local:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:30bb:d6b5:915b:d31a(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30bb:d6b5:915b:d31a%28(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D726B9D6-BF17-49F0-A998-6B63D7E304A5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{18A49041-085F-418C-9EEE-64090FBC39F4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## changnoi (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to mark this as solved. It seems that the hotspot is working occasionally but very weak. The cell phone needs to be within inches of the laptop hotspot. Cheers


----------

